# Haunt your Disney side



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I entered the haunt your Disney side contest with the photo below. The idea was the Mansion had finally claimed its 1000th guest, if you look closely you will see the wristband on the skeleton arm, with a pass in hand. Of course the tomb with the arm and the 2 tombstones are based on props in the mansion. The winners are posted here, I really like the themed room and the jack-o-lantern. Did anyone else enter?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your picture the best

The jacko is impressive.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

This is AWESOME!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You should win Johnny, it's spooktacular!:jol: Nice job on all those stones, too. Your look is way more Haunted Mansion, than the others.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You should win Johnny, it's spooktacular!:jol: Nice job on all those stones, too. Your look is way more Haunted Mansion, than the others.


Thanks, but the winners have already been selected. Can't say I agree with the judges selection. But if I ever get a man cave, I love the room that won the home decor contest, just got to keep the wife out of there


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The pumpkin is impressive but I really LOVE your picture!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

There were 100's of entries, And a lot of good non-cute pictures, but I don't think you can see them any more. With a grand prize of a private party in the haunted mansion, I will enter every time. Next year I will have to borrow someone's cute kid.


----------

